# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Crystal Report ne Vb.net

## Toni07213

A mund dikush te me ndihmoj qe kur te klikoj butonin te me shtypet direk ne printer raporti i dizajnuar ne crystal report, shfrytezoj vs.net 2008, gjuha programuese vb.net.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Je ku eshte menyra me e thjeshte:


```
Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim crstRep As New CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.ReportDocument
        crstRep.Load("c:\CrystalReport1.rpt")
        crstRep.PrintOptions.PrinterName = "Dell Laser Printer 1110"
        crstRep.PrintToPrinter(1, False, 0, 0)

    End Sub
```

----------


## Toni07213

> Je ku eshte menyra me e thjeshte:
> 
> 
> ```
> Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
>         Dim crstRep As New CrystalDecisions.CrystalReports.Engine.ReportDocument
>         crstRep.Load("c:\CrystalReport1.rpt")
>         crstRep.PrintOptions.PrinterName = "Dell Laser Printer 1110"
>         crstRep.PrintToPrinter(1, False, 0, 0)
> ...


bravo uke tamam kjo eshte qe mu desht flm shum

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ska perse. Flmnd ty qe ke dhene "feedback" ne menyre qe ta dihet se a qe keshilla ajo qe te nevojitej apo jo.

----------


## Toni07213

> Ska perse. Flmnd ty qe ke dhene "feedback" ne menyre qe ta dihet se a qe keshilla ajo qe te nevojitej apo jo.


Uke me fal a ke ndonje metode se si behet shtypja pa nderpre neper faqe dmth nese rapoti tejkalon nje faqe mos te nderpritet por te shtypet si tersi pra si "Receipt", apo ndoshta nuk duhet te perdoret fare crystal report por ndonje metode tjeter psh sikur ne acces e kam te punun ni metod e cila shtyp me dos mode pra e transferon me ni txt file pastaj e shtyp, po me intereson ni metode e till. te jem mirnjohes.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Nuk po e kuptoj kerkesen qe e ke. Kur te krijosh reportin ai mund ti ket shum faqe dhe besoj se me metoden e meparshme mund ti printosh te gjitha. Nese e ke fjalen per flete te vijueshme (te tipit qe gjinden neper arka) atehere duhet te modifikosh dizajnin e raportit duke perfshire edhe madhesine e letres.

----------


## Toni07213

> Nuk po e kuptoj kerkesen qe e ke. Kur te krijosh reportin ai mund ti ket shum faqe dhe besoj se me metoden e meparshme mund ti printosh te gjitha. Nese e ke fjalen per flete te vijueshme (te tipit qe gjinden neper arka) atehere duhet te modifikosh dizajnin e raportit duke perfshire edhe madhesine e letres.


tamam per printer termik e kam fjalen se ne vba shtypi prej kodit me dos mode edhe ne vb.net po kam deshire me printu me kete metode. flm uke

----------

